# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Geestgronden (GGZ Centrum voor Ouderen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Geestgronden (GGZ Centrum voor Ouderen)
Rijksstraatweg 113
Bennebroek

Bezoek de website van De Geestgronden


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Geestgronden (GGZ Centrum voor Ouderen).*

----------

